# St Athan Boys Village



## Urban-Warrior (Sep 2, 2008)

Visited with myself and my friend Gaz

Was a good little explore we were just in the last building and got busted by a local security dude from the power station down the road.. after a nice chat and look in our bags he just said we were ok to stay as long as we stayed safe and even gave us directions to the lime kilns.. a pleasant chap to be honest... heres the pics 






















A lot of recent fire damage





















We were not impressed at the chav graffiti on the war memorial even the security guy commented on it
















Basket ball court




































Changing rooms






The Swimming pool









































Corridor where we came face to face with the security guy.. scared the shit out of us!






A good site to view.. well recommend it as its not going to be around for long.. according to our pleasant security chappy theres plans to use it as a paintball center 

Hope you enjoyed

Joe


----------



## cogito (Sep 5, 2008)

HOLY SH*T that place has had some serious chav abuse in just the last few weeks. 

See the doorway between the pool and gym? That WAS bricked up when I was there, only way in was round the end. There's also a lot less debris in the gym, the only reason I can see people wanting to smash a brick wall is for looting scrap, it's not the kinda thing kids do just for fun.

Such a shame.


----------



## urbtography (Sep 5, 2008)

Notice the pile of marble slabs in the church near the door, the bloody pikeys are having off with the floor  off a church as well, now thats depressing, they should be shot for that.


----------



## TrefforestGump (Sep 11, 2008)

Woah cool pics. I used to stay here on school music courses! I have to say though, it looked derelict then...I HATED the place, it was horrible to stay in - cold, badly kept, awful food, nasty atmosphere. Having said that, I didn't realise it had actually become derelict now.


----------

